# Specials > Testing Ground >  Problem With PM's

## M Swanson

I wonder if anyone can advise me, please? I can receive private messages, but when I reply and press send, I never know if they arrive and they don't show under 'sent mail.' Any help appreciated.  ::

----------


## M Swanson

I've just found an old post, on another page, which states: Go to user CP, then edit options, then messaging and notification and tick boxes. But I fell at the first fence. Doh! Can anyone tell me what CP stands for and where I'll find it please?

----------


## davem

CP is Control Panel I reckon -its on the LHS in Settings  RHS of top dark blue bar beside log in/out
Click on the General settings and a wee way down is save copies of sent PM's
Good Luck

----------


## M Swanson

Thanks so much for your advice Dave. I'll try again, even though I'm a computer duffer.  :Smile:

----------


## M Swanson

All done and dusted. Cheers Dave.  :Grin:

----------


## davem

Nice one  :Smile:

----------


## M Swanson

Ooh! Er! I'm back, so soon. I seem to have a yellow dot, instead of a green one by my User Name and my account seems to be locked!!! Anybody know what I've done and how I rectify it please?  ::

----------


## secrets in symmetry

The yellow dot next to your username means you're invisible. Ordinary users can't see you when you're logged on. Go into "General Settings" in the "My Settings" menu in your usercp, and click on the "Invisible Mode Off" radio button. Don't forget to click on Save Changes at the bottom of the page, or you'll remain invisible!

What do you mean when you say your account is locked? You seem to be able to post....

FYI there are admincp and modcp pages for forum admin and moderators - users in these groups have x-ray vision, they can see you even when you're invisible.  ::

----------


## M Swanson

I'm invisible? I would have thought I was one of the most open, up-front posters to the Org.  :Smile:  I've obviously done something I hadn't intended to, 'though what that is, is anyone's guess. 

I've gone into Settings and where I think the CP was shown yesterday, now has 'My Account,' and a little lock by the side of it! 

I really don't mind who can see me. All are welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## M Swanson

I've just found 'invisible mode off', in General Settings and I have my green dot back.  :Smile:  My Account's still showing a little lock!

Thanks for your help SiS. I appreciate it.  ::

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Aha, you mean this:

 My Account

The lock is just an icon, which presumably just represents security of your account. It's not locked.

----------


## M Swanson

Thanks again for you help SiS.  ::

----------

